
The Wavefunction Collapse Algorithm explained - yannikyeo
https://robertheaton.com/2018/12/17/wavefunction-collapse-algorithm/
======
ArtWomb
It's simple and elegant. Try implementing for small tilesets and you should
get it right away. My bias is still toward search methods for texture synth
over neural techniques. Results tend to have fewer artefacts, better long
range order ;)

Original repo:

[https://github.com/mxgmn/WaveFunctionCollapse](https://github.com/mxgmn/WaveFunctionCollapse)

------
madhadron
For reference, this is better known as sampling from Markov random fields.
There is a sizeable literature dating back to the 1960's under that name.

~~~
dekhn
thanks, I read the article and was wondering why they used the term
wavefunction collapse since it isn't, at all.

